# Discounts!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just a quick reminder that we offer healthy discounts to all club members so give us a call when your insurance is up for renewal and we'll give you a quotation! 

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Would you insure 25 year old and add a 24 year old female as a named?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

J13ME said:


> Would you insure 25 year old and add a 24 year old female as a named?


Yes we do all sorts!

Give us a call on 02380 268351


----------

